# Malaga to Albufeira Portugal?



## ValHam (May 8, 2009)

How easy is it to take a bus or train from Malaga to  Albufeira?  How long does it take?  Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (May 9, 2009)

It looks convoluted by rail.  You would have to take a train from Malaga to Seville, connect to a train to Huelva, connect to a bus to Vila Real on the Portugese side of the border, and then take a train from there to Albufeira.

The sites of the Austrian or German railroads could give you all of the various connecting options, as they do for all of Europe.  You can find clickable links to those sites as well as other rail, bus, and ferry sites at www.timeshareforums.com/links/trains-buses-and-ferries-27/


----------



## X-ring (May 11, 2009)

*Seville to the Algarve by bus*

A Portuguese company (EVA Transportes) runs a bus between Seville and the Algarve which we found very convenient for getting to Albufeira last fall.

http://www.eva-bus.com/lagos_sevilha.php?serv=lagos_sevilha

If interested in this service it is critical to note that the route originates from the Plaza de Armas station in Seville, and not the Prado de San Sebastián bus station that serves Andalucian destinations.


----------



## Blues (May 11, 2009)

Yep, I looked into this when planning our Sept '07 trip.  Basically, there are almost no rail connections between the Costa del Sol and the Algarve.  The bus that X-Ring mentions is probably your best choice.

In the end, it made our decision easy to just rent a car instead for our vacation.

-Bob


----------



## Carolinian (May 11, 2009)

Blues said:


> Yep, I looked into this when planning our Sept '07 trip.  Basically, there are almost no rail connections between the Costa del Sol and the Algarve.  The bus that X-Ring mentions is probably your best choice.
> 
> In the end, it made our decision easy to just rent a car instead for our vacation.
> 
> -Bob



There are no cross border rail lines in the south of these two countries, only in the center and north.  One could probably make this trip entirely by rail if they wanted to go quite a bit out of the way, with a number of connections.


----------



## Cathyb (May 11, 2009)

Why not drive?  We did exactly those from/to places on great highways, no country border stops, easy drive!  Took us about 6-7 hours with lunch stop and great views along the way.


----------



## ValHam (May 12, 2009)

Thanks .  The bus from Seville sounds good to me - I wanted to go to Seville for at least a few days - I could therefore get to selville from Malaga and on to Portugal -


----------

